# Noctua NH-U9S



## funkmann (9. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

ich will mir heute den Noctua NH-U9S für meinen i7-4790k 4x4,0 Ghz kaufen. Entschuldigen Sie, dass es so spät kommt, ich bin aber nicht mehr lange zu Hause, deswegen muss ich den heute bestellen damit er rechtzeitig ankommt.

Nur mache ich mir bedenken, dass meine CPU dann immer noch über die 70°C raus geht. Was glaubt ihr? Glaubt ihr er hält ihn unter 70°C beim zocken (z.B. Black Ops 3 alles auf Ultra)?

MfG


----------



## GrueneMelone (9. Februar 2016)

Noctua NH-D9L and NH-U9S CPU cooler review - Core i7 4790K OC at 4600 MHz 1.3 Volts

BO3 ist eher GPU lastig, da sollte das gehen. Über 70°C solltest du beim Zocken nicht bekommen. Passt nur so ein kleiner bei dir rein. Thermalright HR 02 Macho oder besser noch Macho X2 wären etwas leistungsfähiger denke ich. Ansonsten welches Case hast du, wo sind welche Lüfter wie verbaut? Welche GPU hast du?


----------



## funkmann (9. Februar 2016)

Ich habe leider nur ein kleines Case (https://geizhals.de/in-win-mana-136-schwarz-a677675.html), wo nur 155mm reinpassen. Zudem habe ich noch ein sehr schmales Mainboard (ASRock Z97 Pro3), deshalb darf der Kühler auch nicht breit sein, weil sonst der Gehäuselüfter berührt wird oder nicht mal rein passt. Aber könnte ich mit dem NH-U9S problemlos zocken, ohne auf die Temperaturen schauen zu müssen?

GPU: R9 280X
Lüfter: vorne 1x 120mm und hinten oben 1x 120mm

Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## GrueneMelone (9. Februar 2016)

Ja passt vollkommen. Sollte gut passen. Selbst wenn die Temps so um die 70°C sind musst dir nicht so die Gedanken machen. Erst ab so 85+ und da regelt sich irgendwann ab 100°C die CPU selber runter. Kühler ist trotzdem immer besser.


----------



## funkmann (9. Februar 2016)

Ok danke. Dann werde ich mir den Noctua NH-U9S kaufen, und werde wieder Spaß am zocken haben. 
Vielen Danke, du hast mich echt beruhigt


----------



## Adi1 (9. Februar 2016)

Einen Frontlüfter würde ich schon noch einbauen, eventuell sogar noch einen oberen Lüfter 

Alles unter 80 Grad siehe ich als problemlos an,
manche User gehen sogar bis 100 Grad 

Übrigends, wir duzen uns hier


----------



## funkmann (9. Februar 2016)

Ok danke. Ich mache mir schon bei 75+ Gedanken, aber jedem wie er will. Werde mir jetzt den NH-U9S kaufen. Danke


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Februar 2016)

Ich habe ein Laptop, welchen viele tausend Stunden mit 85-95°C lief, obwohl die Intel CPU ein Temperaturlimit von 85°C hatte.

Der Skythe Ninja oder der Scythe Fuma wären von der Kühlung ideal, aber wenn Du sagst, dass sie von der Breite nicht rein passen. passt auch kein Thermalright Macho,

Eine Idee wäre noch dieses Ding, das kühlt auch nicht schlechter als der kleine Noctua Kühler und ist viel billiger:
https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-pure-rock-bk009-a1184606.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## funkmann (9. Februar 2016)

Danke für die Antworten!

Also sollte ich besser den Pure Rock anstatt dem NH-U9S kaufen, oder?


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (9. Februar 2016)

allein wegen der Befestigung würde ich den Noctua nehmen


----------



## funkmann (9. Februar 2016)

Ok danke. Dann werde ich mir den Noctua holen, der hält meine CPU ja anscheinend unter 70°C bei zocken. Danke euch^^


----------



## Adi1 (10. Februar 2016)

Widowmaker_1 schrieb:


> allein wegen der Befestigung würde ich den Noctua nehmen



So schlimm sind die Kühler von BQ nun auch nicht zu montieren,

aber egal, die Entscheidung ist ja gefallen


----------



## funkmann (10. Februar 2016)

Naja, umso einfacher umso besser, weil ich erst einmal einen Kühler eingebaut habe. Aber danke euch, NH-U9S ist bestellt, melde mich dann wieder sobald er eingebaut und einsatzfähig ist. Danke euch


----------



## Adi1 (10. Februar 2016)

Kein Problem


----------



## funkmann (10. Februar 2016)

Hoffe das klappt alles mit dem Temperaturen, auch unter Volllast. Ich mache mir da irgendwie Sorgen, dass sie zu hoch sind, weil es auch nur ein kleinerer Kühler ist...


----------



## Adi1 (10. Februar 2016)

funkmann schrieb:


> Hoffe das klappt alles mit dem Temperaturen, auch unter Volllast. Ich mache mir da irgendwie Sorgen, dass sie zu hoch sind, weil es auch nur ein kleinerer Kühler ist...



Ach, so schlecht ist das Teil nicht


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Februar 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> So schlimm sind die Kühler von BQ nun auch nicht zu montieren,


Insbesondere der Pure Rock nicht....
Was soll daran kompliziert sein???


----------



## Adi1 (10. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Insbesondere der Pure Rock nicht....
> Was soll daran kompliziert sein???



Die sind alle gut montierbar 

 Was da andere User für Probleme haben


----------



## funkmann (10. Februar 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ach, so schlecht ist das Teil nicht




Wie meinst du? Also kühlt der doch nicht genug?


----------



## Adi1 (10. Februar 2016)

funkmann schrieb:


> Wie meinst du? Also kühlt der doch nicht genug?



Nö, dass sollte schon passen


----------



## funkmann (10. Februar 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, dass sollte schon passen



"Sollte" 
Na, jetzt glaube ich euch einfach 

Kann es aber auch sein, wenn die Leute die meine PC zusammengeschraubt haben, dass die ne billige WLP drauf gemacht haben?
Die ersten 8 Monate ging die Temperatur in CoD AW nie über die 70°C hinaus, jetzt ist die Temperatur nach 2 Minuten schon auf 85+.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Februar 2016)

Der Einfluß der WLP wird überschätzt. Bei biligen Kühlern mit "direct Contact" der Heatpipes direkt zum Prozessor mag das eine Rolle spielen, bei Kühlern mit polierter Grundfläche, deren Konkavität zur CPU passt, ist es tendentiel unerheblich.

Der Noctua ist ein wunderschöner Kühler und für seine Größe hat er eine extrem gute Kühlleistung, aber er ist klein.
Ein billiger BQ Pure Rock, so er bei Dir reinpasst, was nach der negativen Erfahrung mit dem Scythe Fuma fragwürdig ist, hat eine bessere Kühlleistung und ist billiger. Aber der Noctua passt ganz eindeutig bei Dir rein und hat mit seinem geringen Gewicht viel Vorteile.

Bevor Du noch den zwanzigsten Threat zum Thema öffnest, musst Du irgendwann Entscheidungen treffen. Beim Fuma hätte es zum Beispiel gereicht, andere Klammen für den Lüfter zu nehmen. Du hättest Bilder machen sollen und wir hätten das Problem gelöst. Schade...


----------



## Adi1 (10. Februar 2016)

Das kann schon sein


----------



## funkmann (10. Februar 2016)

Ok danke. 
Ich bleibe jetzt einfach beim Noctua NH-U9S, wird schon genug kühlen^^


----------



## funkmann (10. Februar 2016)

Beim BQ Pure Rock mache ich mir etwas Sorgen mit der Tiefe, also ob er zwischen Grafikkarte und Gehäusedeckel rein passt...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Februar 2016)

Dann nimm den Noctua. Ist ein feines Stück Technik!


----------



## funkmann (10. Februar 2016)

Danke! Ich  vertraue euch jetzt fest dass die Temperaturen im grünen Bereich bleiben (was ich sehr stark hoffe) und melde mich dann wieder mit ein paar Bilder und mit Screenshots von Temperaturen. Danke euch!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Februar 2016)

Im Zweifel kanst Du noch einen zweiten Lüfter hinten anbauen und damit entweder die Lautstärke reduzieren oder die Kühlleistung erhöhen. Mit seinen fünf Heatpipes ist das schon ein Leistungswunder für die Größe! Laut diesen Test BESSER als ein Brocken Eco! 
Test: Noctua NH-D9L und NH-U9S CPU-KÃ¼hler im Test | Review | Technic3D

Die Noctua Lüfter haben auch alles Notwendige dabei, vor allem einen Y-Adapter, damit Du an einem Mainboardanschluss beide Lüfter anschließen kannst. Siehst Du hier in Bild fünf:
https://geizhals.de/noctua-nf-a9-pwm-92mm-a1165585.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## funkmann (10. Februar 2016)

Danke für den Tipp!

Wenn mir die Temperaturen zu hoch sind, dann gucke ich einfach, ob der zweite Lüfter noch rein passt (also zwischen Gehäuselüfter und CPU-Kühler).


----------



## funkmann (10. Februar 2016)

Und dann noch schnell was. Ich hab ja noch nie so richtig an einem PC was geschraubt, aber ich habe von der Erdung gehört. Wie mach ich das am besten?


----------



## JoXTheXPo (10. Februar 2016)

Mit dem Finger den Schutzleiter in ner Schukosteckdose die freiliegenden kontakte normalerweise oben und unten berühren . aber nicht weiter innen langen sonst nicht so lustig.. andere Alternative  is einen Heizkörper  zu berühren.  Aber da sind nicht immer alle geerdet bzw meist lackiert. Also an den blanken anschlüssen berühren


----------



## funkmann (10. Februar 2016)

Ok danke!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Februar 2016)

funkmann schrieb:


> Und dann noch schnell was. Ich hab ja noch nie so richtig an einem PC was geschraubt, aber ich habe von der Erdung gehört. Wie mach ich das am besten?


- Kein Wollpullover tragen, weil die statische Aufladungen erzeugen
- Erden jetzt z.B. über Heizkorper, alleine schon, das Stahlgehäuse anzufassen reicht.

Empfindlich ist nicht der Rechner an sich, sondern nur bestimmte Bauelemente auf dem Platinen. Gefählich wird es immer, wenn man an die Kontakte der Platine kommt . Wenn Du einen Kühler wechselst, musst Du aber normalerweise keine Platine anfassen, zumindest am Mainboard sollten im Bereich der Kühler keine Bauelement sein. Offen ist die Frage, was Du mit der Grafikkarte machst. Ich würde empfehlen, diese vorher auszubauen und genau dabei wirst Du die Platine berühren. Aber es reicht wie gesagt, das Gehäuse vom Rechner anzufassen, dann sind die statischen Aufladungen Deiner Hand weg.
-


----------



## funkmann (10. Februar 2016)

Ok danke!

Mit der Graafikkarrte ausbauen muss ich gucken, wie der Kühler passt.


----------



## funkmann (10. Februar 2016)

Kühler ist bestellt, melde mich dann wieder wenn er eingebaut ist


----------



## FortuneHunter (10. Februar 2016)

Oh, eine lange Odysee ist endlich zuende und ein paar User hier müssen mit einem großen Loch im Bauch weiterleben ... Gratuliere zu deiner Entscheidung ... lang genug hat es ja gedauert.


----------



## funkmann (10. Februar 2016)

Ja, ich weiß 
Sorry nochmal dafür.

Aber ich werde mit dem Noctua zufrieden sein, also mit den Temperaturen (hoffe ich xD).


----------



## funkmann (12. Februar 2016)

Hallo, heute kommt der Kühler und ich wollte fragen, ob ich für den Einbau das Mainboard ausbauen muss?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Februar 2016)

Das hängt von Deinem Gehäuse und dem Mainboard ab. Mach bitte jeweils  ein Foto von beiden Seiten mit abgebauten Seitenteilen. 
Einmal in den Innenraum, einmal von der Rückseite


----------



## funkmann (12. Februar 2016)

Kann jetzt leider nicht, bin auf Arbeit...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Februar 2016)

Hier ist eines, funktioniert ohne Mainboardausbau, es gibt eine grosse Aussparung hinter dem Mainboard
MANA136_Mid Tower_Corporation IN WIN Retail Website


----------



## funkmann (12. Februar 2016)

Ok vielen Dank. Ich melde mich dann heute Abend mit Bildern und den Temperaturen im Idle und unter Volllast wieder.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Februar 2016)

Und immer daran denken: Langsam und vorsichtig schrauben. Lies Dir die Montageanleitung durch, ich empfehle den Ausbau der Grafikkarte, reinige die CPU ordentlich aber vorsichtig mit viel Papier, Q-Tipps und nur minimalen Mengen Lösungsmittel, bau den Kühlkörper einmal zur Probe ohne WLP ein (hilft immer, um ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen, damit es mit WLP gut funktioniert) und nutze für die WLP einfach einen Linsen bis Erbsen großen Flecks in der Mitte der CPU. Darauf wird der Kühler dann mittig aufgesetzt und verschraubt.

Wenn man wiess wir, dauert es 5min, nimm Dir beim erstmal ein Stunde Zeit und mach es langsam schritt für Schritt. Fang nicht gleich mit rime an, die WLP muss zuerst ein wenig fließen, sich setzen, etc.


----------



## funkmann (12. Februar 2016)

Ok danke. Wird schon klappen, mir hilf ein Freund von mir, der hat das schon öfter gemacht.

Mit welchem Lösungsmittel reinige ich am besten die CPU und wie mache ich die alte WLP runter?


----------



## Adi1 (12. Februar 2016)

funkmann schrieb:


> Mit welchem Lösungsmittel reinige ich am besten die CPU und wie mache ich die alte WLP runter?



Mit Spiritus, gibt es für knapp 1 Taler/Liter in fast jedem Trödelladen


----------



## funkmann (12. Februar 2016)

Ok danke. Hoffe ich habe das zu Hause.


----------



## funkmann (12. Februar 2016)

Geht es mit einem normalen fusselfreien Tuch nicht? Also einem trockenen.


----------



## Adi1 (12. Februar 2016)

funkmann schrieb:


> Geht es mit einem normalen fusselfreien Tuch nicht? Also einem trockenen.



Das wird schwierig werden, die Pampe zu entfernen 

Ohne einen guten Löser,wird dass nix werden


----------



## funkmann (12. Februar 2016)

Ich habe zwar Spiritus da, aber ich weiß nicht...

Ist das nicht gefährlich wenn da was vorbei geht?


----------



## Adi1 (12. Februar 2016)

funkmann schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar Spiritus da, aber ich weiß nicht...
> 
> Ist das nicht gefährlich wenn da was vorbei geht?



Nö 

Einfach ein Papier von einer Küchenrolle nehmen, und vorsichtig abrubbeln


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Februar 2016)

Richtig, Lösungsmittel auf dem Mainboard ist nicht sonderlich gut. Ein Tropfen Spiritus auf einen weichen Brillentuch macht aber gar nichts, um damit die letzten Spuren der alten WLP zu entfernen.


----------



## Adi1 (12. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ein Tropfen Spiritus auf einen weichen Brillentuch macht aber gar nichts, um damit die letzten Spuren der alten WLP zu entfernen.



In meiner langjährigen Erfahrung als Schrauber, hat das schon was gebracht


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Februar 2016)

Schlecht formuliert: "Es macht nichts" im Sinne von, es macht nichts kaputt.
Es bringt aber sehr viel zum Lösen der letzten Reste.


----------



## funkmann (12. Februar 2016)

Also mach ich einfach einen Tropfen Spiritus auf ein Küchenpapier und dann die alte WLP abwischen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Februar 2016)

Und reinige auch den Boden vom neuen Kühler. Auch da hängen Klebereste der Schutzfolie. 

Und ganz wichtig: Dreimal um den Kühler tanzen, um den Gott der Wärmeleitung milde zu stimmen.
Dann ein Bier als Opferung trinken. Und jetzt fang an zu schrauben, dieses Drame über ein halbes Jahr
muss ein Ende haben!


----------



## funkmann (12. Februar 2016)

Aber alkoholfreies Bier, sonst schraube ich den Kühler noch aufm Kopf fest 

Ist aber auf dem Boden vom neuen Kühler nicht schon die Wärmeleitpaste drauf? Wenn nicht, muss ich da eine rauf machen, oder nur einen kleinen Tropfen wie eine Erbse in die Mitte der CPU?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Februar 2016)

Das bekommst Du alles WLP ist dabei:
http://www.hardwaremax.net/images/p...CPU-Kuehler/Noctua_NH_U9S/Noctua_NH_U9S-3.jpg


----------



## funkmann (12. Februar 2016)

Ja ich weiß, aber ich meine, ob auf dem Boden des Kühlers schon eine WLP drauf ist, weil das ist ja bei manchen.
Und wenn sie drauf ist, wie soll ich dann den Boden noch reinigen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Februar 2016)

Lies Dir das hier durch:
Test: Drei Minis von Noctua im Roundup - Montage und Erfahrungen



funkmann schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß, aber ich meine, ob auf dem Boden des Kühlers schon eine WLP drauf ist, weil das ist ja bei manchen.
> Und wenn sie drauf ist, wie soll ich dann den Boden noch reinigen?


Es ist keine drauf, da klebt eine Folie, so sieht es ohnr Folie aus
http://www.hardwaremax.net/images/p...PU-Kuehler/Noctua_NH_U9S/Noctua_NH_U9S-10.jpg


----------



## funkmann (12. Februar 2016)

Ok danke.
Also einfach den Boden reinigen, und muss ich dann noch WLP auf den Boden des Kühlers rauf oder nur auf der CPU?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Februar 2016)

Das ist egal, CPU ist aber einfacher


----------



## funkmann (12. Februar 2016)

Ok danke, dann mache ich einfach einen Erbsengroßen Punkt auf die CPU und lass die WLP durch den Druck des Kühlers verteilen. Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## funkmann (12. Februar 2016)

Hallo,
Leider muss ich mit schlechten Nachrichten wiedermelden. 

Als ich den Kühler auspackte, viel mir beim Intel Set aif, dass eine kleine Schraube bei der Halterung fehlt wo der Kühler dann befestigt wird. 
Habe den Kühler trotzdem mal installiert und getestet (er saß trotzdem fest).

Aber schon nach 5-10 Sekunden CoD 100 Grad.
Habe eine E-Mail an Amazon geschickt und die schicken mir ein neues Set zu. Jedoch kommt es erst am Dienstag... Bilder mach ich dann dort ^^

Man nervt mich das jetzt, kann jetzt nicht mehr ruhig schlafen. Hoffe das liegt an dem Problem, also die hohen Temps...


----------



## FortuneHunter (12. Februar 2016)

Die Kleine Schraube wird schon die Ursache sein, denn wenn ich die Halterung im Kopf habe (sollte die gleichen sein wie bei NH-D9L, dann ist der Kühler ohne diese Schraube nur an 3 der 4 Punkte befestigt die nötig wären.
Dadurch verkanntest du den Kühler, wenn du ihn so montierst. Die Kühlleistung ist dann gleich Null.

Noch eine andere Frage ... Hast du die Folie auch abgezogen vor der Montage? Hatten erst kürzlich einen Fall, der auch solche Temperaturen hatte und da war die Folie auf der Bodenplatte noch drauf.


----------



## funkmann (12. Februar 2016)

Folie hab ich abgemacht, obwohl keine richtige Folie drauf war. War mehr so ein kleines Schutzplastik. Hoffe aber das die Temps mit dem neuen Set dann passen. 
 Temps:
Last ( 90-100 Grad)
Idle (40-50 Grad)

Und was einmal aufgetreten ist:

Im Idle sind die Temps von 45 auf 70 innerhalb 2 Sekunden. Dann wieder runter auf 50.


----------



## FortuneHunter (12. Februar 2016)

Wie gesagt verkanteter Kühler. Stell erstmal das Testen ein, bis du alle 4 Punkte befestigen kannst.


----------



## funkmann (12. Februar 2016)

Ja, ich werde den PC denk ich mal bis der Kühler ordentlich sitzt nicht mehr anmachen. Zocken kann ich nicht, von daher kann ich auch meine  Laptop verwenden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Februar 2016)

Hallo Funkmann,

beschreibe bitte genauer was fehlte. Die Temperatur innerhalb der CPU steigt steht schnell. 80W Verlustleistng bei der geringen Masse erhöht Temperaturen sofort, bis ein neues Gleichgewicht erreicht ist. Z.B. gehen Virenscanner kurz mal an.

Geh einfach diese Fotos durch und sag, was wo fehlte, da siehst Du auch genau jeden Schritt der Montage
Noctua NH-D9L und NH-U9S CPU-KÃ¼hler im Test - Seite 2 | Review | Technic3D


----------



## funkmann (12. Februar 2016)

Bei den Haltebügeln (die man ganz am Anfang drauf macht, die gekrümmten) fehlte diese kleine Schraube in der Mitte. Deshalb konnte ich den Kühler dort nicht fest schrauben, weil keine Kante mehr vorhanden war.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Februar 2016)

Du meinst einer dieser beiden Schrauben fehlt? 
http://www.technic3d.com/thumbnails...1823/Montage/Noctua_NH-U9S_-_Montage_0052.JPG


----------



## funkmann (12. Februar 2016)

Nein, bei der Halterung befindet sich in der Mitte eine kleine Schraube, die ist normal fest dran, aber die ist bei mir nicht drauf, die fehlt einfach.

Die ist bei deinem Bild in der Mitte der beiden großen Schrauben, dort wo diese schwarze Feder ist. Da muss normal eine Schraube sein, damit man den festschrauben kann. Bei mir ist das nur auf 1 Seite, deswegen ist er nicht fest drauf. (Habe den Pc im liegen angemacht, weil ich sonst Angst gehabt hätte, dass er raus bricht weil er ja nir an 1 Seite befestigt war).

Da wo das Teil fehlt, das sieht aus, als hätte das jemand mit einer Säge oder so abgeschnitten. Da hat sich wohl jemand eine Spaß erlaubt

Oh man, und dann bekomm immer ich solche Sachen. Wie bei der Grafikkarte. Immer bekomme ich die mit Spulenfiepen...Bei Technik habe ich einfach nur Pech...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Februar 2016)

Dann mach bitte ein Foto vom Boden des Kühlers. Die Fläche ist weiterhinpoliert?
Was Du beschreibst könnte ein einfacher Fehler beim Blechstanzen gewesen sein. 
Sowas passiert,

Ich habe noch keinen Schrank bei IKEA gekauft, bei dem alles vorhanden und richtig 
war. Da fährt man jedesmal 2-3 mal hin.  Geht uns allen so.


----------



## FortuneHunter (13. Februar 2016)

Laut deiner Beschreibung nehme ich an, dass du dieses rot umrandete Teil meinst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bildquelle: Bedienungsanleitung (Installationsanleitungen - Support)

Damit wäre der Kühler dann nur einseitig montiert (noch schlimmer als ich gedacht hatte) und ihm fehlt der Anpressdruck. Somit kann er keine Kühlleistung mehr bringen.

@interessierter User: Was hat das mit der Kühlfläche zu tun, das an einem der Montagestege eine Schraube fehlt?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Februar 2016)

Die Frage die ich mir stelle, FortuneHunter, ist, warum der Kühler so aussieht. Funkmann spricht von sichtbarer Beschädigung. Das kann nur ein Teil betreffen, aber auch mehrere.

Funkmann, bitte löse den Kühler wieder. Einseitige Verschraubungen verspannen alles. Achte darauf, wenn Du denneuen Hlte bekommen hast, dass Du die Schrauben auf beiden Seiten gleichmäßig fest drehst. Immer eine Umdrehung links, dann eine Rechts. Das wäre mein Tipp. Freu Dich auf Dienstag und den neuen Halter, dann wird es kühl....


----------



## funkmann (13. Februar 2016)

@FortuneHunter Ja, genau das fehtl bei meinen auf einer Seite. Bekomme am Dienstag ein neues Set, melde mich dann wieder.


----------



## funkmann (17. Februar 2016)

Hab eine E-Mail bekommen, das neue Set kommt zwischen Donnerstag und Samstag^^.

Und noch etwas:
Seit ich den neuen Kühler drinnen hab, kommt mir vor, ist mein PC nicht viel leiser. Also er ist minimal leiser, aber nicht viel leiser als der Boxed.
Kann das daran liegen, dass der Kühler noch nicht fest auf der CPU sitzt?
(Er dreht auch mit 1150-1200 RPM wie der alte Boxed).

Würde es die Lautstärke sehr verringern, wenn ich leise Gehäuselüfter reinmache?

Oder ist die Grafikkarte so laut?
Habe die hier: MSI R9 280X Gaming 3G, Radeon R9 280X, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V277-053R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der Standardlüfter ist auf der noch drauf. Ist der so laut?

MfG


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (17. Februar 2016)

Halt doch die lüfter mal nacheinander kurz mit der Hand, bzw dem Finger an,  dann hörst du welcher Lüfter der Übeltäter ist.
Aber aufpassen, am besten in der "Mitte" (Motor) anhalten nicht an den lüfterblätter.


----------



## funkmann (18. Februar 2016)

Mach ich wenn ich zu Hause bin, danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## The_Veggie (18. Februar 2016)

Ich finde die Farbe vom Noctua ja eher so meh, aber muss jeder selbst wissen...


----------



## Adi1 (18. Februar 2016)

Die Farbe ist doch Wurst 

Hauptsache die Teile kühlen gut


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Februar 2016)

funkmann schrieb:


> Seit ich den neuen Kühler drinnen hab, kommt mir vor, ist mein PC nicht viel leiser.


Du betreibst den Rechner, obwohl Du weisst, dass der Kühler nicht richtig verschraubt ist, weil Schrauben fehlen?   

Was soll man dazu sagen?


----------



## funkmann (18. Februar 2016)

Ich hab den Rechner ja nicht betrieben, hab nur 1 mal getestet und wieder ausgebaut.
Habe immer mit meinem Laptop geschrieben.

Habe gerade jetzt den Kühler eingebaut, und ich muss sagen, ich bin echt sehr überrascht.

Bilder konnte ich leider noch keine machen, aber ich kann euch die Temps sagen:

Im Idle: 20-23°C
30 Minuten Call Of Duty Advanced Warfare: Maximal 48°C.

Mehr konnte ich noch nicht testen, habe den Kühler seit ner knappen Stunde drinnen .
Bin mit der Kühlleistung mehr als zufrieden, kann der Kühler nur empfehlen (gekühlt wird ein i7-4790k für die die erst dazu gekommen sind).

Und was mich noch mehr beeindrucht: Und das bei 1300 RPM, da kam mein Boxed Kühler nach 10 Sekunden auf die 85-90°C.


Der Kühler ist auch leiser geworden, seitdem er richtig auf der CPU sitzt, jetzt nur noch Gehäuselüfter und dann hab ich einen leisen PC 

Vielen vielen Danlk für eure ganze Mühe!


----------



## funkmann (18. Februar 2016)

Das hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht.

Die CPU hatte grad im Leerlauf 17 °C. Muss ich mir Sorgen machen dass mein PC friert? 

Im Leerlauf hängt die Temperatur zwischen 17-21 Grad rum.


----------



## fipS09 (18. Februar 2016)

funkmann schrieb:


> Das hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht.
> 
> Die CPU hatte grad im Leerlauf 17 °C. Muss ich mir Sorgen machen dass mein PC friert?
> 
> Im Leerlauf hängt die Temperatur zwischen 17-21 Grad rum.




Du solltest dir eher Sorgen machen ob dir das Heizöl ausgegangen ist


----------



## funkmann (18. Februar 2016)

21°C im Raum


----------



## Adi1 (19. Februar 2016)

funkmann schrieb:


> Das hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht.
> 
> Die CPU hatte grad im Leerlauf 17 °C.



17 Grad idle-Temp bei 21 Grad Zimmertemp geht schlecht


----------



## funkmann (19. Februar 2016)

War vermutlich der Grund, dass ich lange nicht mehr zu Hause war (musste wegen Arbeit irgendwo hin) und deswegen war das Timmer nicht beheizt. Raumteperatur war bei dem Zeitpunkt bei nur 16 Grad. Jetzt sinds 21 und Temps sind bei 23-24 Grad im Idle


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Februar 2016)

Dann ist ja alles gut so. Was macht das Geräusch?  Meine 92mm Lüfter von Noctua, allerdings 14mm  schmale, sind auch bei 1500 U/min erstaunliche Leisetreter
siehe hier .. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-kuehler-integrierte-92mm-noctua-luefter.html

Ein Foto vom Innenleben wäre immer noch schön.


----------



## funkmann (19. Februar 2016)

Wie meinst du mit dem Geräusch?

Ein Foto werde ich schicken, sobald ich mal wieder Zeit habe.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Februar 2016)

funkmann schrieb:


> Wie meinst du mit dem Geräusch?


Die Lautstärke


----------



## funkmann (19. Februar 2016)

Alles in Ordnung.

Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner SSD, kannst du mir schnell helfen?

Ich will ein Spiel updaten, dann stand aber dass nur mehr 47,5 MB auf der SSD frei sind und noch 740 GB auf der HDD, deswegen kann ich nichts mehr updaten. Wie bekomme ich die von der SSD den Ornder Programme (x86) auf die HDD ohne das ich was beschädige? Weil dieser Ordner hat schon alleine 160 GB


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Februar 2016)

Dann räume zuerst die SSD auf, und lösche alles unwichtige. Das bringt die ersten GB,

Papierkorb, SSD im Explorer mit der rechten Maus anklicken und unter Eigenschaften auf "Bereinigen" gehen, und hier findet sich auch ganz viel Müll:
Geforce: Treiberleichen aufraumen bringt viel Speicherplatz

Mach dazu aber am besten ein neues Thema auf


----------



## funkmann (19. Februar 2016)

Danke, habe schon das unwichtigste gelöscht, jetzt sind 9,31 GB frei.


----------

